# Kingston Olivine / Langland Bay / Masona



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a photo of this trawler, after she was lengthened in 1937, for my Milford Trawlers website. 

She fished out of Milford as the LANGLAND BAY for just one year - 1953 - but she was one of the largest trawlers ever based at Milford, and she was skippered by my uncle.

Two good reasons for wanting her photo! (The "Bosun's Watch" Fleetwood website has a photo, but it's one of her before lengthening. She was a very fine looking ship while at Milford - another reason!)

Barry


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

This Vessel Was R/n Masona When She Was Sold To Mason Trs Fwd I Have Photos/ Negs In My Extensive Collection Off Trawler Archive


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Also Have Pic As A/t


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much for that reply - any chance of sending me a digital photo of her? If you can, please let me know how you'd like to be acknowledged on the website.

Cheers!
Barry


----------



## geoffgraves (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there
My grandfather, Cmdr Geoffrey Curtis Crowley, was skipper for some time of this ship in WWII. He was a fantastic memoir writer- so I'm sure I can get you some info. text and photos. 
If you're still interested, let me know, and I'll ask the keeper of the archives and see what shakes loose.
Regards
Geoff Graves


----------

